# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الترحيب والتهنئة والمناسبات للأعضاء تهنئة وتبريكات :  تهنئة للجميع بمناسبة قدوم عيد الفطر المبارك

## mohamed73

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على أشرف الأنبياء والمرسلين سيدنا ونبينا محمد
عليه أفضل الصلاة وأتم التسليم..
يسرني ويشرفني أن أتقدم بخالص التهاني والتبريكات  لإدارة واعضاء وزوار المنتدى المغربي للمحمول و الامة الاسلامية
وذلك بمناسبة حلول عيد الفطر المبارك أعاده الله علينا وعليكم باليمن والمسرات ونحن في أحسن حال..
كما لا يفوتني أن أدعو الله سبحانه أن يتقبل أعمالنا في رمضان وأن يعيده علينا أعواماً عديدة وسنين مديدة..
وكل عام وأنتم إلى الله أقرب

----------


## max_11

سرني ويسعدني أن أتقدم إليكم بأصدق التهاني والتبريكات بمناسبة عيد الفطر المبارك، سائلا المولى العلي القدير ان يجعل أيامكم كلها افراح وأن يعيدها علينا وعليكم أعواما عديدة وازمنة مديدة وأنتم في أحسن حال ..
*وكل عام وأنتم بخير...*.
أخوكم

----------


## البوب شريف

*كل عام وانتم بالف خير*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

عيد سعيد عيد مبارك كل سنة وانتم طيبين كل عام وانتم بخير تقبل الله امانيكم حفظكم الله

----------


## mohamed7076

كل سنة وانتم طيبين
كل عام وانتم بخير

----------

